# Now is the time to....



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

clean out your BOB; remove all old food and check out your bag for any water damage or bugs. I check out my BOB in the spring and again in the fall; replacing all my old food and snack items, etc. 

I never remember what I have in it, so it will be good for me to review what I have and if I can ditch a few things or add more new gadgets; like a small Sawyer water filter. I guess I should make a list......but, more fun discovering long forgotten items....


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

It's funny that you posted this, I did just that yesterday.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Doing that Monday on all three autos, change over to summer stuff, and add a few new toys.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

Huh...like minds. I just rotated out my food several weeks ago...I shoot for 6 months, max, due to the wicked temp swings my BOB is stored in. 3 months ago I added better dry boxes for my sensitive gear and batteries, and chemical body warmers (not much for fuel for fires to warm-up to in the places I regularly find myself, but I do have buku fire starting supplies/tools, just in case). I now have a separate chest-pack for water with 4 liters tap water on board (swap the water every 6 weeks), and an empty 3-liter bladder for catching "dirty" water which I can gravity filter through my sawyer into clean bottles.

I have actually been going through my BOB about every 3 months now, 'cuz I forget what I have (as you said, discovering long forgotten items), what can stay or go...gives me a chance to look everything over for damage, as well as evaluate for changes/additions. Hmm, this reminds me...I still need a couple tubes of super/krazy-glue for quick field-sutures...I have a large suture, but it's a big critter (not sure what #/gauge...have to look again sometime)...put it this way: if I ever needed it, it would be a very bad day, indeed.


----------

